# National Exotic Hedgehog Rescue - New Forum



## Jamiioo (Apr 15, 2011)

Firstly - I am not sure if i am permitted to post links, i could not find any rules relevant to if i am or not but if i am not can a mod please pm me and let me know prior to removing so i am aware of my mistake 

Back onto topic though, this is a new forum for the national exotic hedgehog rescue for anyone who has a hoggie or interested in obtaining one.

Log in

You can find out all about the rescue, hog blogs and what hogs are for rehoming, or how to go about contacting the rescue if you are aware of or suspect any Exotic hedgehogs that might need the aid of the rescue.

You can also join to ask advice on how to look after correctly and care for Any species of hedgehog commonly kept as pets in the UK.

That being said, there is the mainstream hog forum in which also has loads of info on the Care of Exotic Hedgehogs

http://africanpygmyhedgehog.forumotion.co.uk/
Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum

Hope to see some new members interested in the rescue/hogs soon. I am not sure if there are many other hoggie owners on here, if so, Hai


----------

